# Global Surgery Period



## Leedham (Jun 22, 2011)

A patient returned for an office visit debridment due to necrosis of the pedicled finger flap.  Is this part of the global period or can it be billed as significant postop managment?  Thanks for the help.

Sharmon


----------



## wjensen (Jul 6, 2011)

*Yes it is a complication.*

Since this is a complication and not the normal post-operative care. The post-op visit can be billed with a 24 modifier and the dx must be the complication diagnosis 996.55 for the flap graft failure. And if another surgery is needed of course that would be billed with a 78 modifier since it would not be planned. I hope this is helpful.


----------



## cheermom68 (Jul 6, 2011)

*complication*

If the patient is Medicare, you can only charge complications if they require a return visit to the operating room.
LeeAnn


----------

